# College Scholarships for Women's Soccer



## MicPaPa (Oct 29, 2021)

With DD's nearing or entering High School, I would like to hear from parents who's DD's have made the journey of obtaining a college scholarship for soccer.

Understanding there are probably many case by case variables, but generally speaking, what are some of the best ways to obtain a soccer scholarship and what size soccer scholarship would a top 10% player be offered at a D1, D2, D3, NAIA?


----------



## Colorado Papa (Oct 30, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> With DD's nearing or entering High School, I would like to hear from parents who's DD's have made the journey of obtaining a college scholarship for soccer.
> 
> Understanding there are probably many case by case variables, but generally speaking, what are some of the best ways to obtain a soccer scholarship and what size soccer scholarship would a top 10% player be offered at a D1, D2, D3, NAIA?


In the current post Covid environment with an extra Covid year for all current players,  money is scarce.  This will probably hold true for the classes of 2022-25.  Baring another screwing of future kids by the NCAA,  things may return to normal for 26 grads where at least a 50% athletic scholarship would be available to the top 10%.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 30, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> With DD's nearing or entering High School, I would like to hear from parents who's DD's have made the journey of obtaining a college scholarship for soccer.
> 
> Understanding there are probably many case by case variables, but generally speaking, what are some of the best ways to obtain a soccer scholarship and what size soccer scholarship would a top 10% player be offered at a D1, D2, D3, NAIA?


My niece was a youth US National player and played national championship match with her ECNL team.  She got 50% at UCLA.  Here's the problem, you still need to pay about $24k a year x 4 years.   She practices every day for 3 hours so her school grades are getting impacted.  She also has very limited minutes on a college roster of like 30 players.        Granted UCLA is a top 5 school so maybe it's much easier in other D1  schools.


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 30, 2021)

Full ride athletic scholarships are rare but do happen.  Often there is a combination of financial aid, academic and athletic scholarships to get the best deal.  It depends a lot on where you go.  My suggestion is to pick an excellent academic environment and not necessarily chase the top 10
Power 5 school.  Go somewhere that has the right major and school environment. Getting the education you are looking for and leaving school with low or now debt and playing a lot of minutes is a much more rewarding experience than sitting on the bench of a packed roster fighting for field time


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Oct 30, 2021)

85% of my kids' college was paid for in athletic (50%)  and academic (35%).  I think I paid like 5K per year.


----------



## Yak (Oct 31, 2021)

eastbaysoccer said:


> 85% of my kids' college was paid for in athletic (50%)  and academic (35%).  I think I paid like 5K per year.


So on that basis, the athletic scholarship was $17k x 4 years.  Is that a positive ROI on the time and money invested in ~10 years of club soccer?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 31, 2021)

Yak said:


> So on that basis, the athletic scholarship was $17k x 4 years.  Is that a positive ROI on the time and money invested in ~10 years of club soccer?


How do you put a price tag on the memorizes, experience and life lessons learned along the way?


----------



## Yak (Oct 31, 2021)

Sure but trying to understand the financial side of the equation.


----------



## Gosocal (Oct 31, 2021)

Yak said:


> Sure but trying to understand the financial side of the equation.


Probably a push to negative ROI in 99% of cases…. Taken into account opportunity cost (money and time), market returns, type of league, trainers, transportation etc.  … if you’re basing a decision solely on the financial side, club sports not for your family, unless to kicker’s point, the qualitative aspects are highly valued, which I believe most club soccer parents value as priceless.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 31, 2021)

Yak said:


> Sure but trying to understand the financial side of the equation.


My point being, if you are approaching Youth Sports with any type of financial ROI in mind, you’re doing it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 31, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> With DD's nearing or entering High School, I would like to hear from parents who's DD's have made the journey of obtaining a college scholarship for soccer.
> 
> Understanding there are probably many case by case variables, but generally speaking, what are some of the best ways to obtain a soccer scholarship and what size soccer scholarship would a top 10% player be offered at a D1, D2, D3, NAIA?


A few things from my experience and the experience of those around us:
- Parents and Players will need to do the work.  Making Clips, sending emails, following the programs they are interested in (watching games, social media, etc).
- Make and email list of all the Coaches in the programs you are reaching out to and email them regularly with some content (either game clips or comments about the game you watched)
- Cast a wide net.
- Keep up your grades and your involvement in the school and volunteer in your community.

I can’t speak to Financial expectations because it often depends on many “x” factors.  My perspective was that every penny was a blessing.


----------



## Yak (Oct 31, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> My point being, if you are approaching Youth Sports with any type of financial ROI in mind, you’re doing it for the wrong reasons.


No argument.  I'm approaching from the opposite angle - only focus on the enjoyment/development and don't worry about the scholarship.  There seems to be a lot of pressure to step up and play for more expensive clubs/leagues in order to increase scholarship opportunities.  Doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## gkrent (Oct 31, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> With DD's nearing or entering High School, I would like to hear from parents who's DD's have made the journey of obtaining a college scholarship for soccer.
> 
> Understanding there are probably many case by case variables, but generally speaking, what are some of the best ways to obtain a soccer scholarship and what size soccer scholarship would a top 10% player be offered at a D1, D2, D3, NAIA?


It varies depending on the school, what funds they have available, the level of player your daughter is and how sought after she is.

I have seen the best athletic money come from D, D2 and NAIA.   I know of a player that got 85% total cost of attendance for the first two years and then 100% total cost of attendance the last two years at a private D1 top 25 team and top 50 school.  This player's peer, with similar accolades and same position, received a 50% scholarship for all 4 years at a top 10 D1 Pac-12  public school.  Generally speaking, the longer the roster, the smaller the scholarship allocations unless your player is a unicorn.  The earlier the player makes a decision, the better as far as money goes.  I know rules are different these days, but this was the case a few years back.   A strong GPA is helpful as well, as it provides other avenues of receiving money and makes a player more desirable as it helps with the team GPA, etc.


----------



## crush (Oct 31, 2021)

gkrent said:


> It varies depending on the school, what funds they have available, the level of player your daughter is and how sought after she is.
> 
> I have seen the best athletic money come from D, D2 and NAIA.   I know of a player that got 85% total cost of attendance for the first two years and then 100% total cost of attendance the last two years at a private D1 top 25 team and top 50 school.  This player's peer, with similar accolades and same position, received a 50% scholarship for all 4 years at a top 10 D1 Pac-12  public school.  Generally speaking, the longer the roster, the smaller the scholarship allocations unless your player is a unicorn.  The earlier the player makes a decision, the better as far as money goes.  I know rules are different these days, but this was the case a few years back.   A strong GPA is helpful as well, as it provides other avenues of receiving money and makes a player more desirable as it helps with the team GPA, etc.


Bingo!!!!


----------



## pokergod (Nov 1, 2021)

Yak said:


> Sure but trying to understand the financial side of the equation.


If you are doing this solely as an investment you have missed the boat.


----------



## JumboJack (Nov 1, 2021)

My oldest DD is a freshman in collage playing softball. As many have pointed out, full rides are few and far between. Can’t stress how important good grades are. With athletic and academic money we are out of pocket for a little less that half including dorm and meal plan.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 1, 2021)

Some good advice here,  there's a lot of other scholarship opportunities grants, fund, school work available outside of Athletics so consider those also.

Many times Athletics money can be year to year and not necessarily the same cut ever year.

We saved for our kids college education many years in advance not counting on getting anything.  We've been pleasantly surprised that between academics,  Athletics, , and other things we're targeted to spend a fraction of that but I'm sure grad school might use thst up if they go that route.   Women's scholarship money can be at times easier vs men, more of it and less competition.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 1, 2021)

First, get this book.  Helpful.   She runs a great website on Facebook as well.









						Looking For A FULL RIDE? - Latest Book from Renee Lopez Coaching
					

Looking for a FULL RIDE? is an insider’s recruiting guide to catching the attention of college coaches, so high school student-athletes can move on to...




					rlopezcoaching.com
				




Put your highlights on youtube.  Go for about 3-5 minutes.  Include with emails.   have kid get instagram just for soccer.

Send 15 emails each to D1 and D2 schools.   Maybe another 5 to D3 and NAIA.    Make sure the school passes the broken leg test.   If they can never play again, will they still be happy at that school.  Understand only 10-20% of the schools might respond.   Also realize that they may miss your emails so send another round 8 weeks later to the same schools.   I've heard some players didn't get a response until their 3rd email.   One school for my daughter took 7 weeks after her first email before she got a response, with the response being very positive. 

During season responses can be reduced to a trickle.  Coaches are trying to win.   After the season expect the coaches to have a better idea on who they want to keep and what they are looking for.  Been told to use the 3 strikes rule.  No response after 3 emails, cross off your list.

Decide if playing time is important as well.   All our kids have been playing full time.   Are they good on the bench for a year or two, or do they want to start as a freshmen.    In state could be cheaper, but other states can offer in state tuition.       https://www.wiche.edu/

Not every school stacks academic and athletic scholarships. Additionally some schools and some people consider a full ride all tuition, but doesn't include room and board.   50% of just tuition isn't as good as another school offering 33% of tuition and room and board.  Each school, state, and situation is different.   Additionally never share what you get.  Coaches and other players won't be happy.   My daughter and I want a school she likes, wants her to play for them, and gives some money.   If that is 25% or 75%, we will be fine.

Help your kid, but they have to write the emails, they have to talk to the coaches, they have to choose the school, they have go to ID camps, and most importantly they have to be flexible.   Don't talk about money until both sides are ready to seal the deal.  Be honest with the coaches.  My daughter has talked with a couple coaches and they asked what schools were interested.  She lets them know.  We are a 2023 and in the middle of the process.   We are still seeing 2022's being recruited.    We expect a number of additional schools in the coming months.

Oh, and thanks to everyone that has posted info here, sent me a DM with info and help.   I'm available as well for anyone that has a question.


----------



## MicPaPa (Nov 1, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> First, get this book.  Helpful.   She runs a great website on Facebook as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an excellent summary, thank you and thanks to everyone for their input.

There are a lot of layers to this topic and this is the kind of information exchange I was hoping to generate, thanks again.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 2, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> This is an excellent summary, thank you and thanks to everyone for their input.
> 
> There are a lot of layers to this topic and this is the kind of information exchange I was hoping to generate, thanks again.


Just something to consider.  One of my nieces was not  an ECNL player. She was a strong discovery player and she got a scholarship for a university in Canada.   They offer very good scholarships and it’s been a great experience.  

Also keep in mind that some college coaches will frown on giving a player a scholarship if they are getting into tough study programs. My niece had an opportunity to play for a local university but once the coach found out that she was going to focus on a medical degree, he passed on giving her a spot on the team. 

My advice is School first and soccer 2nd when it comes to college.


----------



## crush (Nov 2, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Just something to consider.  One of my nieces was not  an ECNL player. She was a strong discovery player and she got a scholarship for a university in Canada.   They offer very good scholarships and it’s been a great experience.
> 
> Also keep in mind that some college coaches will frown on giving a player a scholarship if they are getting into tough study programs. My niece had an opportunity to play for a local university but once the coach found out that she was going to focus on a medical degree, he passed on giving her a spot on the team.
> 
> My advice is School first and soccer 2nd when it comes to college.


Thanks for sharing bro.  You have been honest and we all appreciate some truth from sages.  The word "scholarship" is thrown around way too much for the girls and dumb dads like me think its a full ride.  I will say I had some Docs that lied all the time about this and that.  Basically, it cost to play soccer in America and the cost is way to high for the average American household, moo!!  It's honestly sad and too bad all in one.  If you got the dough and dd can kick and papa keep his mouth shut, you can continue playing soccer.  If you see bad behavior and call it out, you get blackballed and blacklisted by asshole Docs who say they know everyone in the game and you better STFU.  I'm starting to see some patterns and I can say this whole system is built on the girls hard work and daddies money.  What a mess, moo!


----------



## gotothebushes (Nov 2, 2021)

Daughter was offered a full ride scholarship( Tuition/Room and Board). They gave her an 8 day deadline to accept the offer. My wife told them she didn't need 8 days and told them right there over the phone flat out NO. Don't care if your a top school you just don't try to bully a player with a short timeline like that.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 2, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Daughter was offered a full ride scholarship( Tuition/Room and Board). They gave her an 8 day deadline to accept the offer. My wife told them she didn't need 8 days and told them right there over the phone flat out NO. Don't care if your a top school you just don't try to bully a player with a short timeline like that.


Yup 8 days can be generous, mutiple offers had come in with a 1-3 day acceptance window so your results can vary.   Blind offers are always surprising but yeah take the time and choose wisely. 

The other side of the coin is only contacting universities that the player is willing to accept offers on and telling them in advance with your timeline is/are.


----------



## supercell (Nov 2, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Daughter was offered a full ride scholarship( Tuition/Room and Board). They gave her an 8 day deadline to accept the offer. My wife told them she didn't need 8 days and told them right there over the phone flat out NO. Don't care if your a top school you just don't try to bully a player with a short timeline like that.


I can see both sides of this actually. On the players side, the process is months long, if not years, and to attempt to force a timeline on a player in that context seems out of place. But on the other side, many schools are in a situation where they can afford to be only interested in student athletes who are totally committed to that school such that they accept immediately. A student who needs more time is one that is likely shopping around, particularly when it comes to a full ride.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 2, 2021)

I know some 2022's that are getting less than a week.   I know if it was a school that was on top 5 list, plus was 100%, we'd be going to visit over the weekend and daughter would be meeting players and coach to make that decision in 8 days.   I'd also state in the nicest terms my rejection.   Never burn bridges and you never know who their friends are.  Small circles for these coaches.


----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Daughter was offered a full ride scholarship( Tuition/Room and Board). They gave her an 8 day deadline to accept the offer. My wife told them she didn't need 8 days and told them right there over the phone flat out NO. Don't care if your a top school you just don't try to bully a player with a short timeline like that.


My dd was told 30 days or else.....lol.  It was way nicer then that and professional.  My dd took a day and said no thank you.  Her other friend was told one week or deal is off the table just like, from Big U.  Keep in mine she was 8th grader.  She took the deal and is happy she did today.  Another pals dd took that one week or else deal in 8th grade and is going to quit after she arrives on campus.  In fairness, they only have so much to give away in money so you must grab what you can.  I can't say where today she will play after HSS, but play she will.  She loves this game so much.  I told you when she was in 8th grade the fun of soccer turned into mental anguish.  Why?  Because you better get 4.3, love math and have no boy friend if you want to be a true Unicorn or at best, Unicorn in the making.  Maps taught us all that and it holds true.  The fact is, your going to being paying to play soccer at this time.  Great job on saying no to that kind of pressure


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 3, 2021)

D1 only has 14 scholarships if fully funded.  Roster can be 30+ so you do the math.  D2 has less.  Also outside of the Power 5 conference scholarships are year to year regardless of what they tell you.  A coach can take away a scholarship, lower it, or increase based on a players impact and their need to give money to other players.  If they don't see your kid making an impact they may also encourage them to transfer.   Remember college sports is a business and any player should treat it as a job.


----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2021)

Simisoccerfan said:


> D1 only has 14 scholarships if fully funded.  Roster can be 30+ so you do the math.  D2 has less.  Also outside of the Power 5 conference scholarships are year to year regardless of what they tell you.  A coach can take away a scholarship, lower it, or increase based on a players impact and their need to give money to other players.  If they don't see your kid making an impact they may also encourage them to transfer.   Remember college sports is a business and any player should treat it as a job.


100% most honest take ever on the forum.  You left plenty out but I won't go there today.  Thanks for being honest.  This blood bath/cut throat type of job for these poor girls is so sad.  I mean that too.  It's business and the parents pay so others can have a business.  No thanks.  I ain't paying for that, no way.  I want way better service.  I do agree D2 is the way to go if someone is being threaten with demotion as 18 year old. I'm not liking how the girls have been treated fellas.  I have to be honest here.


----------



## GoldenGate (Nov 3, 2021)

crush said:


> Thanks for sharing bro.  You have been honest and we all appreciate some truth from sages.  The word "scholarship" is thrown around way too much for the girls and dumb dads like me think its a full ride.  I will say I had some Docs that lied all the time about this and that.  Basically, it cost to play soccer in America and the cost is way to high for the average American household, moo!!  It's honestly sad and too bad all in one.  If you got the dough and dd can kick and papa keep his mouth shut, you can continue playing soccer.  If you see bad behavior and call it out, you get blackballed and blacklisted by asshole Docs who say they know everyone in the game and you better STFU.  I'm starting to see some patterns and I can say this whole system is built on the girls hard work and daddies money.  What a mess, moo!


It does help to have a job and not piss off people who can help you, that is true. To the extent you did neither, well, that falls squarely on you.


----------



## supercell (Nov 3, 2021)

crush said:


> 100% most honest take ever on the forum.  You left plenty out but I won't go there today.  Thanks for being honest.  This blood bath/cut throat type of job for these poor girls is so sad.  I mean that too.  It's business and the parents pay so others can have a business.  No thanks.  I ain't paying for that, no way.  I want way better service.  I do agree D2 is the way to go if someone is being threaten with demotion as 18 year old. I'm not liking how the girls have been treated fellas.  I have to be honest here.


What makes you think DII is any different? The NCAA scholarship allocation is less, which could actually make for more shenanigans, not less. Lots of variation though, as in DI. Did you mean DIII?


----------



## crush (Nov 4, 2021)

supercell said:


> What makes you think DII is any different? The NCAA scholarship allocation is less, which could actually make for more shenanigans, not less. Lots of variation though, as in DI. Did you mean DIII?


All the D's plus all the NAIA.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 4, 2021)

Simisoccerfan said:


> D1 only has 14 scholarships if fully funded.  Roster can be 30+ so you do the math.  D2 has less.  Also outside of the Power 5 conference scholarships are year to year regardless of what they tell you.  A coach can take away a scholarship, lower it, or increase based on a players impact and their need to give money to other players.  If they don't see your kid making an impact they may also encourage them to transfer.   Remember college sports is a business and any player should treat it as a job.


No different then losing academic scholarships if grades slip.  Better to take a 50% scholarship with a chance to play your freshman year than a 33% P5 scholarship and sit on the bench, even with it being guaranteed.  If your kid is only playing soccer for the money, then that is going to be a problem anyways.   Play for the love of the game at a school they love.


----------



## Overtime (Nov 4, 2021)

crush said:


> All the D's plus all the NAIA.


D3 is all academic money and in the case of my daughter has proven to be the perfect balance of high level academics and competitive soccer.


----------



## Dubs (Nov 30, 2021)

Simisoccerfan said:


> D1 only has 14 scholarships if fully funded.  Roster can be 30+ so you do the math.  D2 has less.  Also outside of the Power 5 conference scholarships are year to year regardless of what they tell you.  A coach can take away a scholarship, lower it, or increase based on a players impact and their need to give money to other players.  If they don't see your kid making an impact they may also encourage them to transfer.   Remember college sports is a business and any player should treat it as a job.


What he said.  It is a job.  Your DDs will learn that very quick.  Also THE reason that choosing the school FIRST is paramount.


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2021)

Dubs said:


> What he said.  It is a job.  Your DDs will learn that very quick.  Also *THE reason that choosing the school FIRST is paramount.*


100% agree with you Dubs if school is #1 reason one is playing soccer.  Other soccer players just want soccer #1 and then some classes to brush up skills I guess.  Soccer should not be controlled like this for girls.  It's a job 100% and they have to pay to play and work a fulltime job in order to continue playing soccer.  This is crazy and sad all in one.  Who gets paid?


----------



## GTS (Dec 1, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Daughter was offered a full ride scholarship( Tuition/Room and Board). They gave her an 8 day deadline to accept the offer. My wife told them she didn't need 8 days and told them right there over the phone flat out NO. Don't care if your a top school you just don't try to bully a player with a short timeline like that.



Just to emphasize a full ride includes:

All 4 years or more guaranteed scholarship; detailed on the NIL.  This covers tuition, meals, boarding, books, medical, stipend, cost of attendance, off campus housing allowance,  equipment i.e shoes, and additional training.

After college, the family should not have incurred any educational or athletic related expenses.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 2, 2021)

GTS said:


> Just to emphasize a full ride includes:
> 
> All 4 years or more guaranteed scholarship; detailed on the NIL.  This covers tuition, meals, boarding, books, medical, stipend, cost of attendance, off campus housing allowance,  equipment i.e shoes, and additional training.
> 
> After college, the family should not have incurred any educational or athletic related expenses.


Some people call it "Total Cost of Attendance"


----------



## Speed (Dec 2, 2021)

Overtime said:


> D3 is all academic money and in the case of my daughter has proven to be the perfect balance of high level academics and competitive soccer.


can you share more about her experience?


----------



## GTS (Dec 2, 2021)

gkrent said:


> Some people call it "Total Cost of Attendance"


Yes, your correct.

Full ride package as I described are very, very rare and usually only offered to the Top Ranking National Team Players like UCLA's Reilyn Turner,  and Sunshine Fontes.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 2, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Daughter was offered a full ride scholarship( Tuition/Room and Board). They gave her an 8 day deadline to accept the offer. My wife told them she didn't need 8 days and told them right there over the phone flat out NO. Don't care if your a top school you just don't try to bully a player with a short timeline like that.


No offense, but that is not bullying. Take it or leave it. They have other players lined up who want that offer. That is extremely generous. If you have not been prepared to make a decision, then that is on you.

They are not going to let their plan b go elsewhere because you need more time.


----------



## gotothebushes (Dec 2, 2021)

GT45 said:


> No offense, but that is not bullying. Take it or leave it. They have other players lined up who want that offer. That is extremely generous. If you have not been prepared to make a decision, then that is on you.
> 
> They are not going to let their plan b go elsewhere because you need more time.


Agree and we stuck with our plan and were very excited. Extremely generous you're right. Most importantly we prepared and made the right decision. No offense taken. Everyones happy with their plan A or B.


----------



## Overtime (Dec 3, 2021)

Speed said:


> can you share more about her experience?


My daughter ended up choosing the school she is at late in the process.  Due to Covid constraints around this time last year she ended up committing with the coach only seeing her play on film and meeting her at a campus visit in late spring of 2021.  Her coach was recently hired (2nd full year) and everything she said about how she runs her program resonated with my daughter.  Her first semester of school and the first year of soccer were both better than we could have expected.  Her team finished in the top 10 and made it to the sweet 16 of the NCAA tourney....that being said the best part is the culture of the team and the balance of high level academics and quality soccer.  Her team is in the UAA which is highly competitive and allows for travel to some great schools/cities.  She was home briefly for the Thanksgiving break and we could see how much she had "grown up" in 3-4 months and how happy she is on the east coast.


----------

